# Schneider



## maze547 (5 Januar 2011)

moin moin,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jmd von euch weiß was eine schneider-sps für eine spannungsversorgung braucht und wieviel strom sie benötigt.
ebenfalls noch wieviele ein und ausgänge sie hat...
und das alle acuh von siemens ;D finde leider nix im internet..
danke schonma im voraus

gruß maze


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

Leider etwas wenig Infos die du uns da so gibts


----------



## maze547 (5 Januar 2011)

wieso zu wenig infos?
Ich wollte doch nur wissen wieviel Ein- und Ausgänge eine Schneider-SPS hat und was für eine Versorgung sie braucht.
Was bruachst du denn noch für Informationen?


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

z.B. welche Schneider SPS du hast


----------



## maze547 (5 Januar 2011)

mh ja gute frage... ich weiß nich welche das is.
also kommt die versorgung auf die sps an ?


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

Es gibt SPSen die mit 24V = versorgt werden aber auch welche mit 230 V ~
Und wieviel Strom die ziehen und wieviele Ein- und Ausgänge die haben bzw. man anschliessen kann, hängt vom Typ der SPS ab.
Also als erstes mal den Typ herausfinden.


----------



## PN/DP (5 Januar 2011)

maze547 schrieb:


> finde leider nix im internet..


Net möööglich!
Um was zu finden muß man natürlich auch erstmal suchen ...
Selbst mit "ganz ohne" Infos findet mein Internet ungefähr 150.000 Ergebnisse, wenn ich nach *schneider-sps eingänge ausgänge* suche.

Es wäre allerdings extrem hilfreich, wenn Du so Informationen wie die genaue Bezeichnung der Schneider-SPS hättest. Es gibt da nämlich unzählig viele verschiedene ... 
Gilt dann für Siemens genauso.

Dein


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

Da du neu im Forum bist. Hier ein Thread den du lesen solltest
*Angaben bei Fragestellungen! ###BITTE LESEN!###*


----------



## giallo (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo maze547,
unter www.schneider-electric.de findest du in der Download Area die Informationen, die du brauchst. Du kannst unter "Kontakt" auch Kataloge anfordern. Aber um dir effektiv weiterhelfen zu können solltest du schon wissen, was du brauchst. Die meisten SPS Hersteller haben, weil es der Markt erfordert eine große Auswahl.  

Ciao
giallo


----------



## sps-concept (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

falls die deinen Rackaufbau mit Unity konfigurierst dann wird automatisch die Strombilanz berechnet und du kannst danach die Stromversorgung auswählen.

André


----------



## PN/DP (6 Januar 2011)

Uups - vergrault? :sad:

Hallo Maze,
wie schon unser freundlicher marlob fragte, brauchen wir für konkrete Antworten mehr Infos von Dir.

Hast Du eine bestimmte Aufgabe im Sinn? Was willst Du realisieren?
Willst Du nur SPS von Schneider und Siemens vergleichen (für einen Vortrag oder eine Hausarbeit)?
Oder hast Du SPS(-Bauteile) vorliegen und willst wissen, ob und wie Du die nutzen kannst?

Wenn es Dir um eine bestimmte SPS geht, dann müssen wir wissen, um welchen Typ genau es geht / welchen Du hast.
Meistens sind an einer Seite der SPS-Baugruppen die genauen Bezeichnungen und Bestellnummern aufgedruckt.
Wenn Du die Bezeichnung nicht findest, dann mache ordentliche Fotos von den Teilen und hänge die mal an einen 
Beitrag von Dir dran.

Zum selber-Beantworten Deiner Fragen suche ab diesen Einstiegsseiten:
Schneider Electric - Automation
Siemens - speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen

Harald


----------



## mainzelmann (18 Januar 2011)

giallo schrieb:


> Hallo maze547,
> unter www.schneider-electric.de findest du in der Download Area die Informationen, die du brauchst. Du kannst unter "Kontakt" auch Kataloge anfordern. Aber um dir effektiv weiterhelfen zu können solltest du schon wissen, was du brauchst. Die meisten SPS Hersteller haben, weil es der Markt erfordert eine große Auswahl.
> 
> Ciao
> giallo



Ich würde lieber über die internationale Seite http://www.schneider-electric.com gehen, die ist deutlich aktueller und man findet wirklich alle produkte..

Grüße


----------

